# Dunlop Tour Soft balls



## rudebhoy (Jul 19, 2016)

I know Dunlop is a dirty word to some on here, but just saw that Sports Direct are selling these at Â£10 for 24 or Â£17 for 48.

That works out at 35p per ball. I have been using Callaway and Srixon balls recently, paying around a quid a ball. I lose 2-3 balls per round, sometimes more if I am having a bad day!

As a relative beginner who is slowly getting the hang of the game, will I notice much difference if I switch to the Dunlops, other than it saving me about a tenner a week?

Also, would I be better buying these to use on the practice ground as opposed to lake balls?


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 19, 2016)

I found a couple last week while looking for one of my wild tee shots. So I just played the Dunlop tour for a couple of holes. It doesn't have and spin, despite being called "tour" and it was amazingly short distance wise. At least 20 yards with the driver and you can knock 10 yards off each iron. 

I deliberately drove rove it into the lake on our 12th hole, it was crap!

get yourself on eBay and look for lake balls, some don't like them but I seriously can't fault them. For example:
- Â£21 delivered for 50 Srixon z stars listed as b class. 27 were mint (I can't see a single mark) while the rest were totally playable with minor scuffs. 
- Â£18 delivered for 50 taylormade hex black grade b again but 90% are perfect and the rest like the scuffed ones above.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2016)

For bounce games I use Dunlop nz9 v3. Perfectly good for that and ten quid a dozen


----------



## PCWOX (Jul 19, 2016)

Dunlop DP1-V3 are decent premium balls - now being sold at Â£17.50 a dozen from Sports Direct


----------



## lex! (Jul 19, 2016)

I think they are absolutely fine, and perfectly adequate for what you want to use them for. They just won't have the same quality as a premium ball for feel and spin off your wedges.


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Just put this on another thread but here goes anyway, I didn't realise that Dunlop made 'Srixon,Cleveland,XXIO' golf equipment, so what's the chances then that Dunlop balls share the same manufacturing processes/materials as Srixons 'AD333/Tour/Soft feel' balls, pretty high I'd say...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 19, 2016)

I stock up with Dunlop Tour Soft balls for the winter as they are cheap and cheerful. The course is so wet from December to March that it hardly matters what ball you play with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2016)

I found a couple last week. Only lasted a few holes with them (I'm struggling) but they were short, clicky off the putter and frankly not great. Not even for my wonky game


----------



## lex! (Jul 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I found a couple last week. Only lasted a few holes with them (I'm struggling) but they were short, clicky off the putter and frankly not great. Not even for my wonky game
		
Click to expand...

Oh please! Really! There's a thread opened and you happened to find TWO last week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2016)

lex! said:



			Oh please! Really! There's a thread opened and you happened to find TWO last week.
		
Click to expand...

Yep... and lost them just as quick. I'm playing that crap. To beo honest (or it could be a gross misconception) there was a society out in front, with one or two, social golfers so perhaps not that surprising. I should also perhaps refer you to post #2 and the fact I'm no the only one to have found some recently


----------



## big_eck (Jul 19, 2016)

Golf is pretty expensive regardless of what balls you play, but why not buy a box and give them a try? 1 you buy them you like them and the fit a purpose or 2 you buy them don't like them because they are seriously clicky (some people don't mind that) but you have a stock of winter golf balls or field practise ones, I would say have a punt, but I hate noisy balls but its all personal preference


----------



## lex! (Jul 19, 2016)

Apologies. Cynical me. I thought some here might be keeping post count high! Aren't you body searched for Dunlop golf balls before entering a quarter mile exclusion zone at Royal ascot gc? Jeez, all the OP asked was a genuine opinion on them.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 20, 2016)

Give the guy a break, he gave his opinion that was the same as mine, short and crap. 

Why spend 35p per ball on a Dunlop when you can spend 35p per ball on a premium ball. I picked up 30 B330 tour lake balls on eBay last night for 39p per ball 

actually, ignore that - I don't need you lot nicking my good deals....


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 20, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			Give the guy a break, he gave his opinion that was the same as mine, short and crap. 

Why spend 35p per ball on a Dunlop when you can spend 35p per ball on a premium ball. I picked up 30 B330 tour lake balls on eBay last night for 39p per ball 

actually, ignore that - I don't need you lot nicking my good deals....
		
Click to expand...

which ebay seller do you use?


----------



## calluma11 (Jul 20, 2016)

Face breaker said:



			Just put this on another thread but here goes anyway, I didn't realise that Dunlop made 'Srixon,Cleveland,XXIO' golf equipment, so what's the chances then that Dunlop balls share the same manufacturing processes/materials as Srixons 'AD333/Tour/Soft feel' balls, pretty high I'd say...
		
Click to expand...

I've read somewhere that it's a different Dunlop in Japan or something like that. Confused me when I was after AD333's


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 20, 2016)

lex! said:



			Apologies. Cynical me. I thought some here might be keeping post count high! Aren't you body searched for Dunlop golf balls before entering a quarter mile exclusion zone at Royal ascot gc? Jeez, all the OP asked was a genuine opinion on them.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any need? RAGC is one of the most open and friendly clubs in the entire area despite whatever prejudices you seem to be projecting.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 20, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			which ebay seller do you use?
		
Click to expand...

None in particular, I just search for good deals. Some are lake all companies, some are private sales. 

Also try searching for typos - got a bargain on some "Calloway" hex chromes &#128521;


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 20, 2016)

I found 49 balls today including a Dunlop tour soft!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 20, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			I found 49 balls today including a Dunlop tour soft!

View attachment 20247

Click to expand...

Are you a frogman?


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 20, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			Are you a frogman?
		
Click to expand...

haha!

theres a couple of hotspots on the course, 17th and 18th is where most of them came from. Found a few of the others while finding my own. There's a spot on the 18th where I swear people just don't bother looking, they were everywhere.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Jul 22, 2016)

I found one of these a month or so ago. Was at the range earlier tonight and decided to try it against range balls...

I was hitting full shots with my 60* wedge and guess what?


Yep, the range balls went further than the Dunlop Tour Soft! :rofl:

And no, it wasn't "operator malfunction" before anyone asks!


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 23, 2016)

ChrisB0210 said:



			I found one of these a month or so ago. Was at the range earlier tonight and decided to try it against range balls...

I was hitting full shots with my 60* wedge and guess what?


Yep, the range balls went further than the Dunlop Tour Soft! :rofl:

And no, it wasn't "operator malfunction" before anyone asks! 

Click to expand...

haha!


----------



## MarkE (Jul 23, 2016)

ChrisB0210 said:



			I found one of these a month or so ago. Was at the range earlier tonight and decided to try it against range balls...

I was hitting full shots with my 60* wedge and guess what?


Yep, the range balls went further than the Dunlop Tour Soft! :rofl:

And no, it wasn't "operator malfunction" before anyone asks! 

Click to expand...

You can't judge the performance of any ball with one hit. Especially with a 60 degree wedge. The Dunlop's may not be up to your usual ball, but they would certainly go better than range balls.


----------



## Sparky76 (Jul 23, 2016)

I use the middle of the range dunlops. Have also used srixon ad333s. I feel that at our standard the ball makes no difference. My 4 iron goes 185-195 yards no matter what ball I use, infact I used some pro v1s once and I couldn't get them past 150 yards and not straight . 

When I miss hit a Dunlop into the trees though im not bothered I'd be devastated if I put a few expensive balls into the trees!

they may not be great around the green but my putting is so bad it doesn't matter what ball I use!

above all I use them because they make no difference to my game at the moment and they are cheap.


----------

